# Progesterone suppositories - white clumps?



## starluck

Those of you that are on progesterone suppositories - have you had any white clumps come out during a bowel movement? 

I occasionally have some white clumps come out during a BM, wondering if this is normal? I have an email into my RE office to ask about this, but I obviously won't hear back until tomorrow. I'm wondering if any of you are experiencing the same.


----------



## Leilani

Totally normal. The pessaries are coated in a waxy substance to keep the good stuff protected from the world, so whilst this breaks down to let the progesterone out, a lot of it doesn't.

If you are using Crinone, the gel that holds the progesterone in, whilst less messy, still has to make its way out. Panty liners are your friend!


----------



## starluck

Leilani said:


> Totally normal. The pessaries are coated in a waxy substance to keep the good stuff protected from the world, so whilst this breaks down to let the progesterone out, a lot of it doesn't.
> 
> If you are using Crinone, the gel that holds the progesterone in, whilst less messy, still has to make its way out. Panty liners are your friend!

Thanks Leilani! I've been changing panty liners 2-3x/day :haha:


----------



## mmdrago

I have to double my liners! I do the progesterone tabs three times a day, can get really messy sometimes.


----------



## barbikins

Yep & the progesterone bits stay in there all day/night...clumps for sure. 
Not pleasant but could be worse :)


----------



## kelly1973

ive been using progesterone and its so messy ive been told you can put them up your botty is this true and will it work the same


----------



## Leilani

kelly1973 said:


> ive been using progesterone and its so messy ive been told you can put them up your botty is this true and will it work the same

It most certainly is true for the less arise, but probably not crinone, and way less messy, still not sure I could do it though!


----------



## kelly1973

whats crinone


----------



## Leilani

kelly1973 said:


> whats crinone

It's progesterone that comes in a kind of gel, and is packaged in a vaginal applicator to get it up as far as possible, so probably not ideal for sticking up your bum!


----------



## kelly1973

nooo ouchy lol


----------



## Pearly86

Hi star luck I m not sure if ur active in this thread or not, I followed the same path as of urs and my RE found that my progestrone is low at 3dpo today so she prescribed me 200mg progesterone pills m just worries reading all the side effects please guide me and seeing ur sticker m so glad everything is going so well for u


----------



## redneckhippy

Progesterone is really important if you need it. Everything has side effects, but low progesterone is way more of a danger. I was on it for 12 weeks.


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks Redneckhippy!

My doc prescibed me 200mg of micronized progestrone pill 2x daily 
what about you and others here?


----------



## redneckhippy

I was on Crinone suppositories & Progesterone in Oil injections daily for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy. I also had to take Delestrogen injections (estrogen support) every 3rd day. It was a big relief (altho a little scary too) when I was finally able to come off all of those hormones, but they are needed when our bodies aren't able to do their part. Fortunately at around 12 weeks the placenta takes over and you don't normally need to continue.


----------



## Pearly86

Thanks Hun, were u dizzy too anytime in ur cycle when u were low in progesterone?
Thts one of the thing I have experienced from past months and I always thought it's because of my low b12 but now I feel it may be cause of low progesterone


----------



## redneckhippy

I was on it right from the beginning because we did IVF, so it's hard to say, but my best advice is just stick with it. It feels like you are on it forever, but eventually that placenta takes over. :)


----------



## starluck

Pearly, I am so so happy for you!!! Congratulations on your pregnancy!!!!!

:happydance::headspin::yipee::wohoo: 

I was on crinone (progesterone suppositories) until 10 weeks. I could have stopped at 9 weeks when the placenta took over, but I was nervous :blush: and kept taking it until 10 weeks.


----------



## AidansMom1

Yep~ normal! I was on it for 10 weeks and the clumps and mess were just the worse. Yuck! Good luck :)


----------



## Pearly86

Oh I can't express how much I want to thank u Starluck Hun 
I owe a big thanks to u m so so happy m so excited !!

Only thing is my tsh came a lil high around 5 so doc told me to take levothutoxine hope this is it I kind a get really worries with all the medicine and dnt understand the reason even though I love such good lifestyle yoga food everything well still thyroid!!

Also star luck pls tell me what exercise should be done or u following in first tri
And how much should actually be the weight gain as I don't want to overdo in eating food


----------



## starluck

Pearly86 said:


> Oh I can't express how much I want to thank u Starluck Hun
> I owe a big thanks to u m so so happy m so excited !!
> 
> Only thing is my tsh came a lil high around 5 so doc told me to take levothutoxine hope this is it I kind a get really worries with all the medicine and dnt understand the reason even though I love such good lifestyle yoga food everything well still thyroid!!
> 
> Also star luck pls tell me what exercise should be done or u following in first tri
> And how much should actually be the weight gain as I don't want to overdo in eating food

Regarding exercise ask your doctor when you go to your first scan. I've been doing most of the exercises I did pre-pregnancy (yoga and walking) and my understanding is you can continue doing what you did before as long as you were doing that exercise consistently before pregnancy.

I've gained about 5 pounds so far - Some women gain no weight and some gain more (i.e. 10-15 pounds) and some women lose weight due to vomiting from morning sickness. Just eat when you're hungry, eat as healthy as you can (I did eat a LOT of junk - i.e. white carbs, ginger candy, etc when I had nausea every day), and don't stress yourself out about the weight gain.


----------



## Pearly86

My re told me to stop progestrone and I am 8 w 5 d m little scared but she said my levels are good they asked to me to come on Friday again for blood work to check how level goes after stopping which will be 2 days today And Tom also, last week they tapered my dose to one so still level Luks good to them already heard heartbeat and everything Luks nice hope this remains like that after stopping


----------

